# Tim Thomas at teh 4?1?1?!/?



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

4 assists
0.4 apg
4.44 EFF

3.9 rpg

Rats, so close.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

i dont think that you comprehend the fact that GM's and Presidents will not always make the correct moves.

For the most part you have to see if the amount of good outweighs the bad.

In this case the Tim Thomas - Van Horn trade wasn't good.

One thing is certain, The good moves that Isiah has made outweighs the good that Layden did. Which is not really saying much.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> Tim Thomas at teh 4?1?1?!/?
> 
> ...


nice title.

and is there a point?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Notice how he conveniently leaves out TT playing great D on Lebron and nothing about the other half of the trade ,Naz playing solid ball against Z and Yao..

Then again,that would imply he knew something about basketball....

Oh,and JC is marginally better than ShanDone


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I don't think TT's defense..*

was all that great regardless of the hype. I thought LJ just had one of those nights (2nd of a back to back). Nazr has been a pleasant suprise though (so far) He has been boarding well and playing a bit better defense. BTW, where are all the guys that said Sweets was not a factor as a shot blocker? He looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

It's funny how hypocritical some people are.

Running to Tim Thomas' defense, because he was an Isiah acquisition rather than a Layden acquisition. Newsflash, I'm not attacking TT because he's an Isiah acquisition.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Rashidi...*

Who are you referring to? Not me, I think. I have never been a TT supporter...in fact I never have liked him as a player. (Hated the trade, too)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> It's funny how hypocritical some people are.


as soon as you say one positive thing regarding Zeke or the team he assembled,then perhaps ypur points will appear objective

i honestly can not remeber one thing you have ever said that was positive in the Zeke era


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> i honestly can not remeber one thing you have ever said that was positive in the Zeke era


There are lots of things you don't remember. Don't forget you have the shortest memory span on the board.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

truth, you gotta be kidding me about tims defense against james. james was blowiing by tim thomas whenever tim played, remember that baseline dunk where he was basically walking to the basket? he was just shooting alot of jumpers and hes not exactly a pure shooter.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

why was he shooting fadeaway jumpers??

TT played well defensively......


The guy came in leading the league in scoring..TT covered him...He played well.....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Don't forget you have the shortest memory span on the board



Sorry rashidi,your act is old....You were a suporter of layden,loved Eisly,Anderson and KVH and act like a jilted lover....

You have yet to INITIATE one positive thread regarding the Knicks under Zeke,make caustic remarks about new Yorkers,and are clearly not a Knick fan,or should I say a Knick fan with Zeke as GM...

Since my memory is so short,how about this...

We go over various threads,and you find the positive comments you made under Zeke,and I I look for the negative ones you have made....:yes: 

Somehow,i think you will find that you are either schitzo or clearly NOT a knick fan...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ONCE AND FOR ALL..

I never said TT was a great ball player.I never said KVH was bad,though he is as much a 3,as TT is a 4.Neither one of then are making the all defensive team

I dont think anyone on this board liked the TT for KVH trade.But the KVH fans BASHED TT last year and he did play far better than his critics ranted.

KVH is a better,more consitent basketball player than TT..TT is more athletic,and has more upside

ZEKE TRADED KVH/DOLEAC for TT/NAZ

If Naz can continue to play as he has post ramadan,that was a very good trade

THE END


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> why was he shooting fadeaway jumpers??
> 
> TT played well defensively......
> ...



Tim Thomas is playing well defensively?? are you seirous?




Wait, did I just read that correctly?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Tim Thomas is playing well defensively?? are you seirous?





> Wait, did I just read that correctly?


Look Rashidi junior..Go back to school and learn how to read...So to answer your second question,NO you did not read that correctly....Try again....Is it safe to assume you know the difference between PLAYED and PLAYING..If not,get off the site and take a remedial grammer class



> TT played well defensively......





> The guy came in leading the league in scoring..TT covered him...He played well.....


Lebron came in scoring 27 per game..He scored 10..TT covered him..WWho should we give credit to???

TT PLAYED well defensively...

You make Rashidi look bright,and that is no small task


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....

recently 

Rose vs Tim Thomas 16 points vs 4 ponts
not to mention Carter has 25 points some of them playing it on Timmy

lets examine the past


Wally vs Tim 10 vs 7 points when KG had 28 points and Tim Thomas acually played KG for a couple of minutes, but thats KG so Tim is excused

Paul Pierce vs Tim Thomas 28 points 10 rebs 8 assist vs 6 points 4 turnovers and 1 total rebound




Andre Igoudala vs Tm thomas 13 points vs 7 points

Corey Maggatte vs Tim Thomas 29 points vs 15 points

Ron Artest vs Tim Thomas 22 points 7 rebs 6 Assist vs 6 points 2 turnovers 3 rebs

Tim Thomas gave up 13 points to Bruce Bowen one of the worst offensive starters in the league


jim Jacktonvs Tim thomas 10 points vs 2 poins


Josh Howard vs Tim Thomas 22 points 13 rebs 2 steals 2 blocks vs 4 points

Lebronze James vs Tim Thomas 13 points 9 rebs 10 assist 3 steals 2 blocks vs 9 points 4 rebs 

Al harrington vs Tim Thomas 19 points and 8 rebs vs 9 points (1 - 9 FG)





This is my way of saying Tim Thomas is the worst defensive player in the association


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Showing TTs offensive output bears no relevance on his D, and we know he is slumping offensively, no one is arguing that.

What would make your presentation more useful would be not to just show what his opponents scored on him, but to show how much over or under their season norm it was, hen average it out, and then we'd see if on average players score more or less than their average on him. 

Just scanning that list i looks like it would even out to about average, as most look to be at about their personal average, while some (Lebron, Wally, etc) are below. But I could be wrong.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

thats also unfair since alot of those guys play more minutes then tim. tim is only getting about 20 minutes per.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Saying Tim Thomas plays good defense is the worst statement i've seen made about a NBA topic or even sports topic alone


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Saying Tim Thomas plays good defense is the worst statement i've seen made about a NBA topic or even sports topic alone


Rashidi,I mean J19.go back to school and learn the difference between PLAYS..PLAYED ....PLAYING

I said TT PLAYED good D on Lebron..I brought it up since you and your alter ego Rashidi were bashing him...

One more time for the mentally basketball impaired....He PLAYED good D on Lebron.....

And Rashidi,why are you hiding behind J19????????

Do you think there is anyone as twisted as you when it comes to Layden rejects and Zeke aquisitions???:grinning: 

If it means that much to you,I will take you off my IGNORE list


----------

